# Joe's birthday buck in North Dakota



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very nice. I am getting ready to head out for one now.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

sweet


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasha and Abby are you in North Dakota now?

Thanks Tim, you having any luck?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Missed a 120 class last week Josh. It was late, and I missed judged the distance by a hair. Past that, nothing. Its been terrible man. And the farmer by me isn't helping out. The bucks are out there, just not there if that makes sense. I'm sitting my buddies spot where I missed that buck last week, all day tomorrow. Only problem is, if I do shoot one down in there, I don't know how I'll get him out since my buddy is going TDY tomorrow. I can't drag him out, thats for sure.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Field butcher him and backpack him out. Many times that's the best or only option.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Still would have to make three trips and I want to weigh whatever I shoot. I wanna see what these suckers weigh out here! I just gotta find someone w/ a quad which my buddies friend has. And he has horses but like I said, he's gone. Not gonna shoot anything anyway! Just saw a nice young 7pt today after first light. He got the free pass. Great shot though, 15 and quarterin! Long boring freakin sit though. I'm so ready for gun season to be over...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Still would have to make three trips and I want to weigh whatever I shoot. I wanna see what these suckers weigh out here! I just gotta find someone w/ a quad which my buddies friend has. And he has horses but like I said, he's gone. Not gonna shoot anything anyway! Just saw a nice young 7pt today after first light. He got the free pass. Great shot though, 15 and quarterin! Long boring freakin sit though. I'm so ready for gun season to be over...


Three trips? I carried my ELK out in two....... There isn't much meat on a deer once you bone it out.....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > Still would have to make three trips and I want to weigh whatever I shoot. I wanna see what these suckers weigh out here! I just gotta find someone w/ a quad which my buddies friend has. And he has horses but like I said, he's gone. Not gonna shoot anything anyway! Just saw a nice young 7pt today after first light. He got the free pass. Great shot though, 15 and quarterin! Long boring freakin sit though. I'm so ready for gun season to be over...
> ...


He probably wants to save ALL the meat though. :lol:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nah, I figured two for the deer and my pack stuff but I guess it probably would only take one trip to get all the deer meat out... Plus I don't even have a pack bag for the meat.

So you guys score him up yet Josh?


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

He would have gone around the 125ish mark before he lost his G1's. He was a mature deer and that was what we were after...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nodak Hunter said:


> He was a mature deer and that was what we were after...


Definitely... Shoot some pics to me on email if you got a couple more. Tell him I said congrats. Now its your turn!


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I will send you some at work tonight


----------

